# [H]3 Leman Russ, BaneBld, Soul Grinder, BA, IoB, Skaven all NOS + Steel Legion [W] $



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK clearing out a bit for future projects, willing to break up lots but will discount larger purchases:

*HAVES:*

3 Leman Russes 2 NOS 1 NIB (original version)

Baneblade NOS (opened)

Soul Grinder NOS but opened

Blood Angels

Lemartes NIB

10 Death Company NIB
10 Sanguinary Guard 5 NIB 5 NOS (missing 2 winged pads)
Space Hulk Terminators, Librarian and Objectives

Steel Legion
all stripped metal models

18 Lasguns
3 Grenade Launchers
1 Plasma Gun
4 Sgts. (3 with converted pistols)
1 Heavy Bolter team
2 Missile Teams
1 Missile Team (missing launcher)
1 Officer w/ Power Weapon (fencing pose/skull gasmask)

Warhammer

Island of Blood NOS (minus mini-rulebook)

Skaven

29 Clanrats/Slaves assembled/primed black (off bases for ease of painting but bases included)
Screaming Bell/Plague Furnace NIB
3 Plague Mortars (non GW Resin models from MPG)









*WANTS*

Looking for $$paypal, FW Ork models, Razorbacks, GorkaMorka Mutie Steeds or Limited Edition models.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

This stuff hits ebay soon if I don't get a PM. I'd rather trade for them so shoot me a line, people!


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

are you just selling the models or are you open to trades as well


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> are you just selling the models or are you open to trades as well





Deathklokk said:


> WANTS
> 
> Looking for $, FW Ork models, Razorbacks, GorkaMorka Mutie Steeds or Limited Edition models.



I'd really prefer to trade, if you have something I need. Anything Ork or Tactical Marine that is un assembled I'd consider as well.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm wondering where my models I bought might be?


----------

